# Q4 Modifier



## Anduiza05 (Mar 23, 2010)

Does anyone know when I need to add the Q4 modifier to lab tests?  Our office recently received denials from commerical payers that stated they did not recoginize the modifier (Q4).  I tried to contact our medicare carrier but they could not answer and sent my question to another tier.  I did find this descprition on line: 
A Q4 modifier is required for accurate claims processing of laboratory, radiology, and ultrasound interpretations by any provider other than the attending physician.

Is this the best description of this modifier?

TC


----------



## cmorgen21 (Jul 1, 2010)

*Q4 modifier*

I know this questions was asked over 3 years ago, but it has now come up in our clinic.  Does anyone know when this modifier is to be used on lab codes?  I see the modifier is still an active modifier, but what does the description refer to "Svc exempt?


Thank you for assistance with this.

Cindy M, CPC:
06/30/10


----------



## ASH527 (Jul 1, 2010)

*Q4*

I use the Q4 modifier on my claims to signify that they are the donor's claim for transplants.  I have no idea if this helps you


----------

